# (Mod-Rewrite) GET-Parameter aus Selectfeld



## truckdriver (11. Juli 2009)

Mein Problem besteht darin, dass ich Mod-Rewrite auf eine Seite anwenden möchte, die ihre Parameter aus einem Selectfeld bekommt. Die Übergabe erfolgt per $_GET.

Die URL sieht folgendermaßen aus: http://www.meinewebsite.tld/seite.php?land=DE

Wie kann ich nun das "?land=DE" in "seite-land-DE.php"umwandeln, da ich ja im Quellcode der Seite keinen Link an sich habe, den ich einfach anpassen/ändern könnte?

Bin für jeden hilfreichen Hinweis dankbar.


----------

